# Fuel Economy Is for Reals



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I filled up for the first time tonight. The car had 305 miles on it and a "full" tank when I left the dealer. I'm guessing they didn't top it off. I reset the trip computer when I pulled out and hand-calculated 50.2 MPG. The fuel-computer says I got 52.5 MPG over 661.2 miles. Crazy thing is the fuel computer thought I had another 68 miles left in the tank. I added 13.2 gallons. I think the tank only holds 13.7.

In any case, it looks like these cars are easily going to hit 50+ MPG and live up to the EPA-estimated 700-mile range.:happy:















For those that are really into this kind of thing, the DIC has three rolling averages for fuel economy: Last 25, 50, and 450 miles. It also remembers the highest average achieved for each distance. I have 64.5, 58.7, and 54.4 as "bests" for 25, 50, and 450 respectively. Given the right conditions, it looks like these cars could average 60+ on a tank. I think it's too hilly where I live to do that well, but it's nice to see what the car can sustain over more than just a few miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's just amazing. If I did my head maths right, that's about 1/4 cup of fuel to go a mile. I probably drink more water than that to walk a mile, let alone run.

Well, good to know they live up to that very high EPA number - I'm at the very low end of the mileage rating on my 1.4T. I'm curious as to how close the autos will get to theirs - considering how efficient it is in your MT, I'm thinking they'll overshoot their EPA MPG like the 2.0D did as well.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

johnmo said:


> I filled up for the first time tonight. The car had 305 miles on it and a "full" tank when I left the dealer. I'm guessing they didn't top it off. I reset the trip computer when I pulled out and hand-calculated 50.2 MPG. The fuel-computer says I got 52.5 MPG over 661.2 miles. Crazy thing is the fuel computer thought I had another 68 miles left in the tank. I added 13.2 gallons. I think the tank only holds 13.7.
> 
> In any case, it looks like these cars are easily going to hit 50+ MPG and live up to the EPA-estimated 700-mile range.:happy:
> 
> ...


What was your speed? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I'm curious as to how close the autos will get to theirs - considering how efficient it is in your MT, I'm thinking they'll overshoot their EPA MPG like the 2.0D did as well.


Being a diesel, it's almost guaranteed they'll surpass the EPA rating.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Awesome! 

The best I got with my 1.4T manual LT was 48.4 mpg over 719.3 miles and used 14.9 gallons of 93. It took some extremely thought out planning and very careful, stressful driving to get that. My lifetime average is 32.6 mpg though.

Conclusion: By my calculation, that new 1.6T diesel is going to average far better mpgs over its lifetime than my gen 1 gasser.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> I filled up for the first time tonight. The car had 305 miles on it and a "full" tank when I left the dealer. I'm guessing they didn't top it off. I reset the trip computer when I pulled out and hand-calculated 50.2 MPG. The fuel-computer says I got 52.5 MPG over 661.2 miles. Crazy thing is the fuel computer thought I had another 68 miles left in the tank. I added 13.2 gallons. I think the tank only holds 13.7.
> 
> In any case, it looks like these cars are easily going to hit 50+ MPG and live up to the EPA-estimated 700-mile range.:happy:
> 
> ...


Is your gen 2 diesel manual or an automatic transmission?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is your gen 2 diesel manual or an automatic transmission?


I believe it is a manual.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I believe it is a manual.


Your right...his dic display would have auto stop if automatic, his doesn't have that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update. That's very promising! Interesting they changed the 3rd average to 450 instead of 500.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Darn, now I'll have to really work at regaining my single tank champ status (51 MPG - 2012 ECO MT). 

That's excellent news for the new diesel.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The diesel economy is next level.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've done high 40's and 50 once for a short while (80 miles), but I REALLY had to work at it.

I bet if you tried to hypermile that once the engine's broken in a bit more, the results would be 60+.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> What was your speed?


It's almost all highway miles. The DIC average says about 45 MPH. The first 100 miles were interstate at 70+ with 4 passengers and the A/C running. Since then it's been my commute, which is all rural highway (55-70 MPH limits with a few traffic lights) and interstate highway.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been watching fuelly to see how the gen 2 diesel's do.. None on there yet .. My lifetime average for my 2014 is just under 50 mpg for 120,000 miles.. If the gen 2 gets 10% better it might be good enough to offset the smaller fuel tank and still get me over 800 miles on a tank.. I don't like filling up more than once a week lol


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Sperry said:


> I've been watching fuelly to see how the gen 2 diesel's do.. None on there yet .. My lifetime average for my 2014 is just under 50 mpg for 120,000 miles.. If the gen 2 gets 10% better it might be good enough to offset the smaller fuel tank and still get me over 800 miles on a tank.. I don't like filling up more than once a week lol


I'm on fuelly, but I've only filled up once!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Good to know. I'll keep watching fuelly and this thread. Thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> Tire Pressure = 44psi
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It looks like you're posting about a gen 1 gas, not a gen 2 diesel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> It looks like you're posting about a gen 1 gas, not a gen 2 diesel.


Indeed. Been meaning to move them.

Turbo96, you've got a thread here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/196586-ltz-fuel-economy.html


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Indeed. Been meaning to move them.
> 
> Turbo96, you've got a thread here:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/196586-ltz-fuel-economy.html


My bad!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnmo said:


> I'm on fuelly, but I've only filled up once!


Set up a signature that links to your fuelly account so we can see how you're doing.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Will do. When I fill up again.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Filled up for the second time tonight at 1,687 miles. Calculation via fuelly figures this tank at 57 MPG. The DIC trip average showed 53.3 MPG, which I think is more believable. I didn't fill at the same pump and all, so it may have taken a little less to fill, which would push the MPG up. It'll average out.

The range to empty still showed another 60 or so miles in the tank. I only needed 12.6 gallons to fill, so there might well have been 50 or 60 miles left.

I didn't see the fuel light until after 706 miles and went on to record almost 720 miles on the tank. That kind of range between fill-ups is why I bought this car, so I'm very happy with that.

I saw it said in one of the reviews linked in the forum on another thread that Chevy didn't do enough to gamify fuel economy. Maybe I'm easily entertained, but I've been trying to push the average best numbers up. I start out thinking I'm not going to pay attention to it and I'm going to enjoy the torque and just drive and then I notice that it wouldn't take much to push one of those numbers higher... because I can.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It's too early to be concerned with fuel economy. At least on occasion, I would recommend driving it like you stole it.:go:


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I've mashed the go-pedal a few times. I can get a half-block away from an intersection before most people have moved their foot onto the accelerator. The diesel torque is there and fun to use.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

johnmo said:


> Filled up for the second time tonight at 1,687 miles. Calculation via fuelly figures this tank at 57 MPG. The DIC trip average showed 53.3 MPG, which I think is more believable. I didn't fill at the same pump and all, so it may have taken a little less to fill, which would push the MPG up. It'll average out.
> 
> The range to empty still showed another 60 or so miles in the tank. I only needed 12.6 gallons to fill, so there might well have been 50 or 60 miles left.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! It makes me curious what you would be able to get on the 25 mile stretch where I set my highest record in my '14. I got a DIC-reported average of like 77.5 for 25 miles on this one stretch of the PA turnpike. I am guessing you could easily do well over 80 on the same stretch. When I first got my '14 I loved playing the fuel economy game. The numbers were amazing, and the gen 2 proves to better that significantly.


----------

